# Here's a Water Crossing Video!



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

This is my first time posting here, I'm so happy I finally found a forum for packgoats. We just took our two young ones (roughly 8-9 months old) on their first real winter hike and taught them to cross the river. We've done a few creeks before but crossing the river really helped them calm down about it and walk through - instead of rushing.

Here's a video of us crossing:
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y271/J ... I_3927.mp4


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the pics and video! How wonderful! I just got a major chill watching you walk through that creek.

Karen


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Great video and pictures.
Nancy


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Karen - I had great water proof winter boots on, so the cold wasn't a problem  Plus it was the warmest day this winter at 45!! It's been 0 to -20 for over a month at our house :\


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got back from Alaska a few weeks ago. I smiled when I saw you wade the frozen river, thinking how much tougher the average Alaskan is compared to the average person in the lower 48.

You have to be to live up there and like it! LOL.....


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone seems to think I was so crazy to go into the river! haha I had great waterproof winter boots on and it was 45 degrees that day. I just don't think it was because of my Alaska Grown hardiness 

What part of AK were you visiting??


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Jayme_Alaska said:


> What part of AK were you visiting??


I was in Kenai and Soldotna. Fishing and Bear hunting. Awesome place. We even got to fly by Mt. Redoubt which is still smoking from the last eruption.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Great! I hope you had a wonderful time =) Isn't the fishing fun down there?? Alaska is a very special place.


----------

